# two questions, simple but maybe hard to answer



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

ok question one: does a place exist that has track plans already drawn out, and if so where might one find that.

second question: there was an old thread that I found on here that a gentleman (minister) was looking to donate a railroad including tracts that use the railroad to teach the bible. does anyone know if the railroad was ever given away. this future minister would like to find out.
I think the gentleman's name was Tom ?????

thank you in advance, for answers to both questions.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Yes, but..they are almost always track plans for the "smaller scales". HO scale, N scale, etc.
those plans will seldom translate well to a garden railroad, because garden railroads are highly variable. Probably 80% of HO scale modelers start out with a 4x8 sheet of plywood, and trackplans for that exact size are plentiful..but every garden railroad plot is a unique size, and the trackplan needs to be custom-planned for the site. So IMO a "book of trackplans" wouldnt be terribly relevant to G scale..although it doesnt hurt to look! 

http://www.amazon.com/Hundred-Track...124&sr=8-1&keywords=model+railroad+trackplans

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Notch-Tra...124&sr=8-6&keywords=model+railroad+trackplans

2. I see you already found the thread! 


Scot


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
The website is still operational, 
http://www.gardenrailwayministry.com/Garden_Railway_Ministry/Home.html

And lists an e-mail address, 
[email protected]
No idea if e-mail is still good..............
Larry (from the other North Florida!)


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

There is a train show upcoming in Dothan, AL on 20,21 Sept. I will be going with my club. I have seen Tom there the last couple of years. I will look for him specifically for you, unless you might like to take the journey for a good show. It is the Wiregrass Model Train Show and Sale. PM me if you would like more information.
Bob C.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I might also suggest, 
as one with a fairly high stack of books and mags accumulated over the years in which i have been modeling in g.

I don't know how much you know about electric trains, so I offer some very solid, imho, books for novices. These are not exclusively layout books, but contain many each.

Explore the World of LGB, hard cover-very informative and has some great plans. This book has some really good, basic, utilitarian info on many aspects of analog and some digital model planning, if indeed geared around the LGB product line exclusively.

Layouts offered are basically round and round or point to point, with increasing complexity, including multiple mainlines. While seemingly a bit pricey, it is hardcover, and offers more info than many books half the price, ie, buy one and you'll learn a lot, as opposed to buying 5-6 , as I have done. 

I found the Explore book very easy to digest and superbly presented.

Another I like, again LGB oriented but also pretty darn good, is Model Railroading with LGB. While both books are older, but especially the last one I mentioned, they are complete, well organized and really can help a great deal with basic construction and electrical concepts as well as operation.

Finally, Marc Horovitzs Gorgeous Garden Railroads is also very good and , more importantly, inspirational, imho, and will provide a nice variation of styles. Jack Verduccis book on building a garden railroad is superb too.

'garden railroading, getting started' is also really good , with superb basics, a tool list and a great understanding of just how to do all the tough stuff outside.

Also fun to watch and get ideas are the Rocky Mountain Garden Railroad Society's videos. Again, not too pricey and a great way to get a broad feel for differing styles and approaches.




The other I would suggest, would be to simply go to a train store and peruse the racks. as mentioned , there are great offering for N and HO to provide ideas.

I think you may find, that many authors suggest any design that you like, but, for outdoors, keeping mainline located switches to a minimum for least hassle, as well as considering a second loop for visual variety, redundancy, and avoiding grades for track pass overs. The only other rule, is ease of access, and the broadest radii you can integrate.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might consider picking up a copy of Kevin Strong's Garden Railway Basics. There is probably some things in it that you could benefit from if this is your first outdoor railway.


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

armorsmith said:


> There is a train show upcoming in Dothan, AL on 20,21 Sept. I will be going with my club. I have seen Tom there the last couple of years. I will look for him specifically for you, unless you might like to take the journey for a good show. It is the Wiregrass Model Train Show and Sale. PM me if you would like more information.
> Bob C.


Bob C. Yes please do find him and talk with him on my behalf let him know I would like to know about his post of the bible program and what he still has left. thank you.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

trains_and_ministry said:


> ok question one: does a place exist that has track plans already drawn out, and if so where might one find that.
> 
> 
> thank you in advance, for answers to both questions.


 

Here you go. This includes the plans and how to do the wiring to make the plans work.

http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I never had a track plan. I just laid track. If something was in the way I either went over, through, or around it. 

JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You also need to answer some questions.

1, what sort of trains are you planning to run? 

modern standard gauge with long engines, freight and passenger cars. These will require large diameter curves, 10' minimum larger is better.

Steam/diesel era transition, slightly shorter cars, but 10' diameter is still a minimum.

Narrow gauge steam, Colorado, Pennsylvania, California, you can get by with 8', but the larger locomotives (D&RGW K series) look better on 10' diameter or larger curves. 

Geared logging and mining engines will operate on smaller curves.

Short 2 axle engines and cars, usually but not always found in starter sets will run on 4' and greater diameter curves. 4' diameter curves are OK for seasonal running, under a Christmas tree, but there is a lot of wear on the track, wheels, gears and motor.

2. What scale? 1:20.3, 1:22.5/24, 1:29, 1:32, or some other. This is related to question 1.


3, How much space do you have. As was said earlier, use the largest curves you can in the space available. Make your passing sidings twice as long as you think you will need. Trains tend to get longer with time in the outdoors.

When you can answer these questions. Then you will be able to look at track plans, your space, and your imagination and see what might work. 

The last thing you want is to rebuild your layout when you realize that your curves are too tight for the trains you want to run. Buy your track once not twice. Most of us have modified our layouts over time, but rebuilding it for larger curves is a major pain and expense.

Also, once you can answer these questions, we can provide more help. Think of this as a young man coming to you and asking, "who should I marry, a blond, brunette, or a redhead?". You would need a lot of answers from him before you could even start to help. We need your help to be helpful.

Even if you acquire an existing railroad, your space will be different and it will require a different track plan to match your yard, space, micro topography and climate. 
Chuck


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

chuck n said:


> You also need to answer some questions.
> 
> 1, what sort of trains are you planning to run?
> 
> ...


 ah ok well the first question does not pertain to the second question.
the first is for me personally, the second question is for my ministry.
hope I got the three questions you asked answer well if there is any others please ask away. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Without your answer my to question "2", we wouldn't know that you are interested in 1:22.5/24. Your answer to "1" applies to 1:20.3 as well. There is a lot of overlap in rolling stock and engines in 1:20.3 and 1:22.5/24. The principle difference is size. Your Eggliner is nominally 1:29 as it is made from the end caps of two 1:29 observation cars. 

1:20.3 is significantly larger and runs better on 10' and larger diameter curves and switches. My first outdoor layout in Denver had mostly LGB cars and engines (1:22.5/24). I had two loops one with LGB R2 (5' diameter) and the other with R3 (8' diameter). I did not have any problems. In my opinion there is a significant difference in performance between R1 and R2 curves.

If you are going to use less than 8' diameter curves I would recommend staying with the truck mounted couplers. There is a lot more swing with them than with couplers that are body mounted.

I now have 1:20.3, 1:22.5/24 and 1:29. My curves are all 10' diameter and my switches are about 15' diameter (LGB 18000 series). I wish that I had larger curves than the present 10'ers.

Welcome to MLS and have fun.

Chuck


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

thank you chuck I did not know the eggliners were 1:29, now I'm thinking they might only be good for Christmas and not for the garden.


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

redbeard said:


> Hi,
> The website is still operational,
> http://www.gardenrailwayministry.com/Garden_Railway_Ministry/Home.html
> 
> ...


 thank you!
great info on the website but the e-mail address is no longer.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/66-o...systems/27722-linking-problem-revolution.html

This the latest post I found from Tom Ruddell, he is listed as a member so if you go to a post of his and click on his name you can send a message through this system. If he still checks My Large Scale he will get the message.
Larry


----------



## trains_and_ministry (Sep 3, 2014)

Larry thanks I have already sent him a PM that is where I started then made a post to his original thread, then started my own thread which is this one, when I first PM'd him I checked is activity and found this: 06-21-2014 02:14 PM so even though he hasn't posted he has been here but not since then. so I'm trying to plan a trip to the train show that armorsmith mentioned but have not heard back from him since his first post. trying to get an idea of a good hotel in the area.


----------

